# Finally! Pics of my Schecter 7-string tele.



## garza (Dec 8, 2010)

Here it is! Barely got it in my hands in the nick of time for this year's NAMM. Hope you all 7 stringers dig this as much as I do, it came out way better than I thought it would. It was fun that some of you guys were involved in the process, so thank you. I know there's one pic floating around on the forum already so I gave these pics its own thread so everyone knows its out there. Let me know what you guys think! Its a beast!!!!


----------



## xCaptainx (Dec 8, 2010)

not a huge fan of schecters, but that looks awesome!


----------



## ittoa666 (Dec 8, 2010)

Now that is hot! Congratulations on the sig man.

Is the it going to be a production model? If so, will it have the inlay at the 12th fret?


----------



## CloudAC (Dec 8, 2010)

I like it a lot, very classy but metals


----------



## JamesM (Dec 8, 2010)

Classy!


----------



## exordium (Dec 8, 2010)

garza said:


> Here it is! Barely got it in my hands in the nick of time for this year's NAMM. Hope you all 7 stringers dig this as much as I do, it came out way better than I thought it would. It was fun that some of you guys were involved in the process, so thank you. I know there's one pic floating around on the forum already so I gave these pics its own thread so everyone knows its out there. Let me know what you guys think! Its a beast!!!!




Not one for Teles, but this looks great! Love the way it looks in the last 2 pictures. What are the specs?


----------



## technomancer (Dec 8, 2010)

That really does look fantastic


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Dec 8, 2010)

7 strings, tele shaped, active humbuckers, set neck, no inlays, gray sunburst, holy fuck thats one of the few factory made guitar that fits my needs (well...I can take the TOM)


----------



## MetalBuddah (Dec 8, 2010)

O MY GOD! GAS boner achieved! Please say this will be in production one day, that is everything i love about guitars minus the emgs!


----------



## vhmetalx (Dec 8, 2010)

Other than the inlay, im really digging that guitar, but its your guitar so i respect your decision. That being said ill probably pick one up sooner or later (probably sooner) 
How much these going to cost new? How is the neck compared to a hellraiser?


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Dec 8, 2010)

Fucking yes! 7 string Tele in silverburst. So sick!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 8, 2010)

Nice one!


----------



## IDLE (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm not fond of Schecters or EMGs but I want that... I want that BAD!

You made really good choices on the specs. When do we get to hear it!?


----------



## wannabguitarist (Dec 8, 2010)

Fuck. I want one and I already own an ebony boarded, mahogany, silverburst 7-string with active pickups and a tune-o-mactic


----------



## Necromechanical (Dec 9, 2010)

I don't really like Schecters, but this is extremely sexy and looks great! I'd love to pick one up if they aren't too expensive, any idea how much they're gonna run for? I don't like buying signature models either, but you and Mark's work on The Cleansing inspired me to pick up a 7, so I'd really love to have your signature!


----------



## ralphy1976 (Dec 9, 2010)

actually if my eyes do not deceive me there are 2 of those, right??!!! got a spare one too?


----------



## Necromechanical (Dec 9, 2010)

ralphy1976 said:


> actually if my eyes do not deceive me there are 2 of those, right??!!! got a spare one too?



Yup I see two!


----------



## Duke318 (Dec 9, 2010)

Wow. I just might have to pick one of these up someday.


----------



## Jogeta (Dec 9, 2010)

Congratulations!

I hope I don't sound weird but.... it suits you \m/


----------



## Fred the Shred (Dec 9, 2010)

Nice! She came out looking great, man - enjoy the new toys!


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 9, 2010)

Pleasantly surprised that it doesn't just have a black back.


----------



## Imalwayscold (Dec 9, 2010)

Nice man! I'm glad it turned out how you wanted. Would the actual retail one (if its being made?) have that inlay? It's the only thing putting me off really.


----------



## Emperoff (Dec 9, 2010)

That looks awesome and I don't even like Teles! Congrats


----------



## loktide (Dec 9, 2010)

nice 



exordium said:


> What are the specs?



+1


----------



## BrainArt (Dec 9, 2010)

Mm-mm-mm!  Congrats, dude!  Also, I'm in agreement with the inlay putting me off from it, but other than that it's awesome!


----------



## jalmetalman (Dec 9, 2010)

That looks KILLER!!!


----------



## JamesM (Dec 9, 2010)

Specs?


----------



## -One- (Dec 9, 2010)

Chris, if the production version of this doesn't come in left-handed, I will torment you so bad next time you guys come through the midwest


----------



## stevo1 (Dec 9, 2010)

still cant see garza playing a tele...


----------



## EliNoPants (Dec 9, 2010)

given the mockups that you posted originally, i thought that headstock was going to look like ass on there, but reversing it from how the normal version used on other Schecter and LTDs is angled somehow just works really well aesthetically

and from what i remember him posting before, the specs on it were mahogany body, set mahogany neck with ebony board, 26.5" scale, and EMG 81-7 in the bridge, and then either a 707 or 60-7 in the neck


----------



## stevo1 (Dec 9, 2010)

mark needs to make a custom!


----------



## Necromechanical (Dec 9, 2010)

stevo1 said:


> mark needs to make a custom!



Yes!!!


----------



## MTech (Dec 9, 2010)

That guitar looks great and though I'm big on ESP I love the fact you took care of what I didn't like about Stef's... NO NECK PICKUP.
Just wondering now if they're going to release the 7 & 8 string Tele Sigs in the US for him since he's got both now and they're saying more Stef models are coming.



EliNoPants said:


> given the mockups that you posted originally, i thought that headstock was going to look like ass on there, but reversing it from how the normal version used on other Schecter and LTDs is angled somehow just works really well aesthetically



Speaking of LTD, why does it look like the two photos of him with the guitar were taking at ESP?? Or do they both have the same office layout and black leather couch


----------



## Razzy (Dec 9, 2010)

MTech said:


> Speaking of LTD, why does it look like the two photos of him with the guitar were taking at ESP?? Or do they both have the same office layout and black leather couch


 
Well, I know Schecter and ESP are owned by the same dude. Maybe they share an office?


----------



## DevourTheDamned (Dec 9, 2010)

wow, im not a tele fan either, but DAYUM.
thats sexy sir.
vurry sexy


----------



## xCaptainx (Dec 9, 2010)

Garza is currently in New Zealand and doing the 'No Sleep Till' fest across NZ/Aus. I'm guessing he's going to have slightly limited access to this forum for a while, lol. 

Awesome gat though.


----------



## TheDjentlman (Dec 9, 2010)

Why are there drops of water falling from my eyes?


----------



## Tysonimmortal (Dec 9, 2010)

That's a rad rad schecter...


----------



## Decipher (Dec 10, 2010)

Very nice man! My favourite colour scheme and I also have never been a huge Tele fan but this really has my Interest perked!!


----------



## Tristoner7 (Dec 10, 2010)

Looks amazing !


----------



## Knossos (Dec 10, 2010)

So. Dicking. Good.


----------



## alexalbr (Dec 10, 2010)

looks a very good axe!!!!!!1 
im not a fan of tele, but this guitar looks really good....kind of a heavy-tele...haha something like this....
congratzz!!!

cant wait to hear and see in a new clip from SS !!!!!! - and maybe live next year...


----------



## Rick (Dec 10, 2010)

That looks pretty damn slick, Chris!


----------



## Triple-J (Dec 10, 2010)

Silverburst + archtop tele shape = awesome!

It's really nice to see a Schecter that isn't just another variation of their C shape I like what they did with the subtle reversal of the headstock and I'd love to see this or something similar in regular production.


----------



## darren (Dec 10, 2010)

Very nice! I MUCH prefer the Schecter headstock in that orientation.


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Dec 10, 2010)

I truly love how you got 2 as well


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 10, 2010)

Thats the nicest Schecter I have ever seen. I agree though, loose the inlay and keep it for your personal guitars. Your name is on the truss rod cover so its not like you can't tell who's sig it is. But otherwise that is hot as fuck and I'd consider getting one.


----------



## sound-byte (Dec 10, 2010)

Pleased that you were able to at least partially able to make a tele metal, but not really my thing. Congrats though, and that burst looks awesome!


----------



## Gitte (Dec 10, 2010)

i hope this will be a production model!! i want this very bad!!


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Dec 10, 2010)

At first I really, really didn't like it, dude.. But now that I look at it again, it's pretty slick


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Dec 10, 2010)

I'm a massive Schecter fanboy to begin with so when I saw this I knew it was going to be good, but not this good holy crap it's gorgeous! I love silverburst finishes! And a tele with 2 emgs oh man do I want this guitar haha.


----------



## Razzy (Dec 10, 2010)

I'd like to see this turn into a standard production model. I know it's going into production as a sig, but a white one with black hardware would be REALLY cool.


----------



## garza (Dec 10, 2010)

Sorry for the lag, Australia's wifi sucks. Thanks a ton for all the positive feedback! My favorite is the reverse C headstock, I knew that was gonna come out badass! Now lets try to answer all the questions.

To avoid a ton of typing im just gonna attach the actual specs sheet so I don't miss anything.

This is going to be in production starting January after 2011 NAMM. Unfortunately, I don't really have a say in the pricing and still don't know what that final number is

The pickup combo is 81-7 bridge and 60-7 neck, which hasn't been done before from what I know. 

Sorry for the inlay on the 12th fret haha. Just take a black sharpie to it, thats what I use to do with my Steph Carpenter guitars haha.


----------



## BrainArt (Dec 10, 2010)

garza said:


> Sorry for the lag, Australia's wifi sucks. Thanks a ton for all the positive feedback! My favorite is the reverse C headstock, I knew that was gonna come out badass! Now lets try to answer all the questions.
> 
> To avoid a ton of typing im just gonna attach the actual specs sheet so I don't miss anything.
> 
> ...



Cool.  As far as prod models with the 81-7/60-7 setup, I don't think there are any, but I know a few guys that use that setup in their guitars, and it sounds killer.

If I can get money, I think I might pick one of these up when they come out to the public. I love 7s, teles, EMGs, and silverburst, so all of those put together is a huge win for me.


----------



## leonardo7 (Dec 10, 2010)

This is basically gonna sound like an ATX but with the best possible pickups it can have. 81-7 and 60-7 baby! The reverse C-7 makes sense, put the tuners for the three wound strings together. Id bet Schecter is gonna up the price on all TOM C-7s, including this to $999.99. But I could be wrong. They could very well keep them at $899.99 but I do believe that their plan was to start low as a new company to get more people interested, then up the price. Plus they seem to up the price every year. What will really be sad and greedy is if they up the price since they have moved production to a cheaper facility located in China. All I can say is, a new body shape that isnt a V with an ebony board and 81-7/60-7 combo is gonna be awesome! I think lots of people are gonna become fans of the 81-7 because of this.


----------



## xtrustisyoursx (Dec 10, 2010)

leonardo7 said:


> ...They could very well keep them at $899.99 but I do believe that their plan was to start low as a new company to get more people interested, then up the price. Plus they seem to up the price every year. .



 Schecter has been a company since the 80s, and pretty much every company raises their prices a bit every year.


----------



## Razzy (Dec 10, 2010)

leonardo7 said:


> This is basically gonna sound like an ATX but with the best possible pickups it can have. 81-7 and 60-7 baby! The reverse C-7 makes sense, put the tuners for the three wound strings together. Id bet Schecter is gonna up the price on all TOM C-7s, including this to $999.99. But I could be wrong. They could very well keep them at $899.99 but I do believe that their plan was to start low as a new company to get more people interested, then up the price. Plus they seem to up the price every year. What will really be sad and greedy is if they up the price since they have moved production to a cheaper facility located in China. All I can say is, a new body shape that isnt a V with an ebony board and 81-7/60-7 combo is gonna be awesome! I think lots of people are gonna become fans of the 81-7 because of this.


 
Eh, when I get it, I'll probably put a 707 in the bridge, and if I don't like the 60-7, that'll get swapped as well. I had an 81-7 in my Viper, and I didn't like it nearly as much.


----------



## Randy (Dec 11, 2010)

Looks fantastic, dude. The reversed headstock and the pickup combo are really subtle but adds to the design. Congrats and I'm definitely GASing on this one.


----------



## leonardo7 (Dec 11, 2010)

xtrustisyoursx said:


> Schecter has been a company since the 80s, and pretty much every company raises their prices a bit every year.


 I just never expected schecter to do it too. A C-7 Hellraiser was $600 less than 3 years ago wasnt it? What I meant was as a new company to 7 strings and since the Diamond series made its debut in '98, the prices have jumped along with the inventory and options alot over the past few years, its like the more popular they get, the higher the prices go. Yes they have been doing 7 strings since before Adema first came out but there was a big price hike in the last few years. Regardless, Garza has a super sick tele coming out soon and I like Schecter cause they are metal equipped right out of the box.


----------



## Sicarius (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm not one for this guy's band, but that's everything I've wanted in a 7 string.
Right down to the pickup combo...

I will def. keep an eye out for this when it comes out, as I'll have to decide between this and the MH-417 as my first 7 string.

I just hope it's not too much (300$) more than the LTD.


----------



## vhmetalx (Dec 11, 2010)

Sicarius said:


> I'm not one for this guy's band, but that's everything I've wanted in a 7 string.
> Right down to the pickup combo...
> 
> I will def. keep an eye out for this when it comes out, as I'll have to decide between this and the MH-417 as my first 7 string.
> ...



It probably will be


----------



## garza (Dec 11, 2010)

leonardo7 said:


> This is basically gonna sound like an ATX but with the best possible pickups it can have. 81-7 and 60-7 baby! The reverse C-7 makes sense, put the tuners for the three wound strings together. Id bet Schecter is gonna up the price on all TOM C-7s, including this to $999.99. But I could be wrong. They could very well keep them at $899.99 but I do believe that their plan was to start low as a new company to get more people interested, then up the price. Plus they seem to up the price every year. What will really be sad and greedy is if they up the price since they have moved production to a cheaper facility located in China. All I can say is, a new body shape that isnt a V with an ebony board and 81-7/60-7 combo is gonna be awesome! I think lots of people are gonna become fans of the 81-7 because of this.


 
Theres a lot of specs similar to the Blackjack ATX. When I first joined the Schecter fam they gave me a few Hellraisers and was happy, but I ended up trying Blackjacks later on and just feel in love. So of course used some of the same woods. However, The tele just feels and plays a ton better than the Blackjacks do. Im sure you will notice a big difference.


----------



## garza (Dec 11, 2010)

MTech said:


> That guitar looks great and though I'm big on ESP I love the fact you took care of what I didn't like about Stef's... NO NECK PICKUP.
> Just wondering now if they're going to release the 7 & 8 string Tele Sigs in the US for him since he's got both now and they're saying more Stef models are coming.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Haha different office but way cooler. Oddly enough, Schecter is right down the street from ESP? I got kinda nervous my first going to Schecter.


----------



## Psycho J (Dec 12, 2010)

garza said:


> Haha different office but way cooler. Oddly enough, Schecter is right down the street from ESP? I got kinda nervous my first going to Schecter.


 
Why? ESP Owns schecter don't they?


----------



## Tordah (Dec 12, 2010)

Looks incredible, love silverburst with a passion.

How's the neck thickness? Like, a Schecter...?


----------



## Sippin40oz (Dec 12, 2010)

amazing guitar!


----------



## Stresspill (Dec 12, 2010)

super rad axe dude, is it archtop or is that a hallucination from the burst? i like the fact that there's no scratchplate, unlike the ESP stef t7, which i've actually been lusting after for a while!


----------



## sound-byte (Dec 12, 2010)

Psycho J said:


> Why? ESP Owns schecter don't they?


I believe there is one man that owns them both, I don't think its a matter of one company owning the other, though that may be the situation.


----------



## Psycho J (Dec 13, 2010)

sound-byte said:


> I believe there is one man that owns them both, I don't think its a matter of one company owning the other, though that may be the situation.


 
well yeah Not like How Fender Owns Squire or Gibson owning Epiphone. I know that some one owns them both. I just think if the guy owns both companys way would it matter if his ESP Artist jumps ship for Schecter? Cory Smoot from GWAR did. Graza did..


----------



## loktide (Dec 13, 2010)

regarding the whole 'artists switching to schecter': 

2-3 years ago schecter was an unknown/rare brand here in germany and most of the EU. when i ordered my C7 hellraiser in late 2006, it was nowhere availavle here in germany. schecter then entered the mainstream european market with prices beating LTDs and other imports for guitars with same features and have raised their prices by almost 30% since. now what famous endorsees does schecter have compared to ibanez or ESP? loomis, avenged sevenfold, and robert smith (and i bet most teenagers never heard of him). that's it.

now, if i were the guy 'owning' both companies with the intention of gaining market share by using two different brands with similar products, i'd also put effort into promoting the 'smaller' one by recruiting more popular endorsees. now how wouldn't mind having his own signature model rather than an artist discount? i foresee more schecter for endorsements for 2011


----------



## leonardo7 (Dec 13, 2010)

Schecter and ESP are owned by the same guy but are not run by the same guy. I think that similarities come up between the two companies from time to time like headstocks and general style because they have some free reign to copy things from one another free of lawsuits. Same owner, run by different guys.


----------



## HaloHat (Dec 13, 2010)

leonardo7 said:


> Schecter and ESP are owned by the same guy but are not run by the same guy. I think that similarities come up between the two companies from time to time like headstocks and general style because they have some free reign to copy things from one another free of lawsuits. Same owner, run by different guys.


 
He also owned/owns the G.I.T./Musicians Institute in L.A. and many other business. His name is Hisatake Shibuya.

Here is a link to some info about him and ESP, Schecter etc. Easy stuff to google. The guy has a guitar collection to die for btw...

Hisatake Shibuya - Google Search

Oh, and your Tele 7 string = WIN! 
Teles are the only single cut I ever liked playing. F Les Paul guitars [except the SG model, they rule]


----------



## Guitarman700 (Dec 13, 2010)

So buying this. Tele+silverburst+7 strings=massive win.


----------



## Kidneythief (Dec 13, 2010)

I want to hump it! Wonderful guitar!


----------



## Shawn (Dec 13, 2010)

Pretty cool looking Schecter.


----------



## Ben.Last (Dec 13, 2010)

leonardo7 said:


> Schecter and ESP are owned by the same guy but are not run by the same guy. I think that similarities come up between the two companies from time to time like headstocks and general style because they have some free reign to copy things from one another free of lawsuits. Same owner, run by different guys.



No. It's because, by and large, they're both made in the same factories, using the same templates and parts.


----------



## garza (Dec 15, 2010)

Tordah said:


> Looks incredible, love silverburst with a passion.
> 
> How's the neck thickness? Like, a Schecter...?



There was a bit shaved off the neck, it doesn't play like your standard Hellraiser or ATX. I hope Schecter will be using those same specs in the production models because it feels awesome. For some reason the reverse headstock gives off a better jamming vibe too, but maybe thats just in my head? haha.


----------



## GhostOTB (Dec 18, 2010)

damn bro thats sick, the neck looks like a baseball bat lol i like it though!

this gonna be for sale?


----------



## Necromechanical (Dec 20, 2010)

Check it out guys!!!
Chris Garza

Price is apparently set at $1,279  was hoping for a few hundred cheaper, but I will no doubt at least do my best to mess around with one at my local Guitar Center!
A few pics:


----------



## Path (Dec 20, 2010)

1200 is kinda steep, even if it is a sig.


----------



## vhmetalx (Dec 20, 2010)

I think the 1,279 is MSRP or whatever so it will go down a couple hundred atleast.


----------



## Necromechanical (Dec 20, 2010)

vhmetalx said:


> I think the 1,279 is MSRP or whatever so it will go down a couple hundred atleast.



Yeah that's what I was thinking (and hoping). I'm thinking a $799 or $899 price tag is more reasonable.


----------



## Wookieslayer (Dec 20, 2010)

so sick... I want to play one.


----------



## loktide (Dec 21, 2010)

it's priced just like the loomis NT, which is also a stoptail 7-string sig model. what were you expecting?


----------



## Ben.Last (Dec 21, 2010)

So, since you're actually posting in here, let me ask you a question:

The name inlay, was that your choice, did Schecter suggest it, dictate it, etc? I've just always been curious because, personally, were I ever to be in the position to get a sig guitar, I'd shy away from anything that marked it as specifically mine (apart from specs). I'm honestly just curious how that works out.


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Dec 21, 2010)

I might sell my C-7 ATX and my C-1 Elite to buy this. I always wanted a silverburst 7.


----------



## JamesM (Dec 21, 2010)

For a sig, it should ship in your tuning Garza. That's pretty lame.


----------



## Ben.Last (Dec 21, 2010)

The Armada said:


> For a sig, it should ship in your tuning Garza. That's pretty lame.



I don't recall that ever being done.


----------



## barrett (Dec 21, 2010)

all you have to do is drop the low B to A?


----------



## leonardo7 (Dec 21, 2010)

The only sig that came with the artists tuning and exact gauges is Munky's sigs. My ESP Stef B-7 came with a .056 on the low B and wouldnt even fit a.062. I had to drill it for a .066. Ive seen a COW Jackson custom shop that was made for Cristian that needed to be drilled to fit a .056! Guitars always seem to come with the lightest strings possible


----------



## Sullen (Dec 22, 2010)

81-7/60-7 in Mahogany is an awesome comb, have it on my S and it kills! Awesome axe BTW, classy and elegant yet VERY METAL!!!


----------



## JamesM (Dec 22, 2010)

^^My Loomis came to Bb. My friend's SRV came in Eb. I've heard of this quite often, really.


----------



## jerome snail (Dec 22, 2010)

Where does it say in what tunning it comes?


----------



## garza (Dec 23, 2010)

Necromechanical said:


> Yeah that's what I was thinking (and hoping). I'm thinking a $799 or $899 price tag is more reasonable.



The 1,279 is probably list price, I think you may be right with the $799 - $899 range though. Thats what I was expecting.


----------



## garza (Dec 23, 2010)

Lern2swim said:


> So, since you're actually posting in here, let me ask you a question:
> 
> The name inlay, was that your choice, did Schecter suggest it, dictate it, etc? I've just always been curious because, personally, were I ever to be in the position to get a sig guitar, I'd shy away from anything that marked it as specifically mine (apart from specs). I'm honestly just curious how that works out.



Everything was my choice, and thats why I gotta give respect to Schecter. The inlay is for the kids who want it, but something I did back in the day is I blacked out signature inlays with a sharpie haha. All of my Steph Carpenter ESP's were like that. Thats kinda the main reason my inlay is so small. If you don't like it then scratch that shit out hahah.


----------



## garza (Dec 23, 2010)

The Armada said:


> For a sig, it should ship in your tuning Garza. That's pretty lame.



Dude honestly, are you that lazy to not drop the B to A? JK. I thought messing with the tuning would be a bit unfair to anyone jamming this. Everyone has their own style of playing so standard B seemed to be the best bet.


----------



## JamesM (Dec 23, 2010)

^It's not that it's something as small as a single step on one string, it's the principle. 

But I getcha bro.


----------



## sound-byte (Dec 23, 2010)

garza said:


> Everything was my choice, and thats why I gotta give respect to Schecter. The inlay is for the kids who want it, but something I did back in the day is I blacked out signature inlays with a sharpie haha. All of my Steph Carpenter ESP's were like that. Thats kinda the main reason my inlay is so small. If you don't like it then scratch that shit out hahah.


 Thats pretty funny. I've always despised any type of inlays on guitars, save several variations on the Sharktooth and the Tree of Life/Vine designs on Vai's sigs.


----------



## xCaptainx (Dec 23, 2010)

I've totally fallen in love with Silverburst now. I want a silverburst Warlock, hehe.


----------



## -One- (Dec 24, 2010)

Apparently someone at Schecter read my post about harassing Chris next time he came through, because lo and behold, it is available left-handed! I think I might have to buy this.


----------



## Ben.Last (Dec 24, 2010)

-One- said:


> Apparently someone at Schecter read my post about harassing Chris next time he came through, because lo and behold, it is available left-handed! I think I might have to buy this.



Oh jeez... add another one to my GAS list.


----------



## sound-byte (Dec 24, 2010)

Actually I have a question for Chris (not entirely related to this subject at all, actually)
Would you mine telling me what strap you were using in this pic?






I saw it and fell in love.


----------



## Miek (Dec 24, 2010)

You have quite a fine taste in finishes, my friend.
Seeing as I'm rather unfamiliar with Schecters, is the thin U neck shape referred to on the spec sheet considerably different from the baseball bat I came to know and hate on the C-7?


----------



## garza (Dec 24, 2010)

sound-byte said:


> Actually I have a question for Chris (not entirely related to this subject at all, actually)
> Would you mine telling me what strap you were using in this pic?
> 
> 
> ...



Haha, its the Planet Waves 3 inch bass strap. Funny you bring that up. I fell in love with that strap too when I first saw Head and the rest of Korn rocking em. Still use em to this day because of that damn Got the Life video, I was 13.


----------



## davidb1986 (Dec 25, 2010)

Nice guitar!!! I'm not one that likes the tele style that much but this guitar looks awesome! My only question is are they going to make a model with a Floyd Rose on it?


----------



## Santuzzo (Dec 25, 2010)

Wow, 7 string teles are a rare sight!

Looks great!

Congrats!


----------



## HaloHat (Dec 26, 2010)

I see they have your Sig Schecter up at DCGL now minus the pix. The price is right. I will buy one as the Tele shape is my favorite single cut. I think you made a good choice there! 

I read what you said on the inlay however I will bet you lose a LOT of sales because of it, kids don't buy near as many guitars as us adult-kid hybrids lol. I am going to route the inlay out and replace it with a chunk of bloodwood I think.

I want to thank you a zillion times over for going with ebony on the fret board and for not having full inlays! And for NOT going with Blackouts! [though I do wish the EMG's were regular hum size for the flexibility.]

Thanks again for the Tele7. Pass along to Schecter. Hoping for a Tele7FR later maybe but I have a couple 7FR guitars so yours will be the "tuning" experiment guitar, a good thing! Also love it being a Carved Top! 

[If only someone would steal the Wenge and Swamp Ash from the Schecter Bass production line... This with Swamp Ash body and Wenge neck = evil at its best.]


----------



## sound-byte (Dec 26, 2010)

garza said:


> Haha, its the Planet Waves 3 inch bass strap. Funny you bring that up. I fell in love with that strap too when I first saw Head and the rest of Korn rocking em. Still use em to this day because of that damn Got the Life video, I was 13.


allright, thanks man. Just ordered one


----------



## Quiet Coil (Jan 24, 2011)

Man, you're making my head spin! Haven't had a Schecter in 8 years, then decide the the ATX C-8 in walnut satin is the way to go for my first 8 string and now this! Really having trouble figuring out what I can and should afford this year!

One big question; I noticed that the "couch" photos of Chris trying out his new signature show the back of one next to him having a crazy burst on both the back of the body and neck! Is this translating to the diamond series signature or will it be pure black? Just asking as I was shocked when my silver sunburst EC-1000 came with an entirely silver back!

Congrats on the axe man, about time we got some affordable variety up in this joint!


----------



## UltraParanoia (Jan 24, 2011)

garza said:


> Sorry for the lag, Australia's wifi sucks.


 
Our Wifi may suck, but our economy is awesome!! 


Sig looks killer man, congrats


----------



## Guitarman700 (Jan 24, 2011)

Just put my preorder in for this, barring any financial disasters, it should be mine when it releases.


----------



## garza (Jan 24, 2011)

Guitarman700 said:


> Just put my preorder in for this, barring any financial disasters, it should be mine when it releases.


Thats awesome! where did you preorder from?


----------



## Guitarman700 (Jan 24, 2011)

garza said:


> Thats awesome! where did you preorder from?


I called gear hounds and we talked for a bit, Their getting it in.
Gotta move some stuff, then pay it off.
Gotta hand it to ya, Your taste in guitars is awesome.


----------



## ellengtrgrl (Jan 25, 2011)

Great!! Another antidote to the plethora of Strat-style 7-strings, and in a Tele style no less!! I LOVE Teles!  I will have to see if I can come up with the money for it. My Dano MOD7, 7-string needs a companion. It's getting lonely, since my other guitars are 6-stringers.  BTW, LOVE the silverburst color!


----------



## Adamh1331 (Jan 25, 2011)

7 string tele + silverburst = fucking win. Not a fan of Schecters.. but this one is sick! I'd love to play one sometime.


----------



## neozeke (Feb 19, 2011)

So does anybody have a street date for this baby? I wants it!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 19, 2011)

Fuckin love that shit brah


----------



## SamSam (Feb 19, 2011)

If the neck shape is a "Thin U" and not a "Wide Bat" I'll hit this. If anyone gets hands on experience please share asap! The thickness isn't so bad on the hellraisers but I really don't get why there needs to be a few millimetres excess freeboard. I would kill for this guitar if the neck is right!!!


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Feb 19, 2011)

bangin'!


----------



## loktide (Feb 20, 2011)

SamSam said:


> I really don't get why there needs to be a few millimetres excess freeboard



well, think of it this way: the more stable/stiffer the neck is, the less vibration energy is dissipated away from the strings into a swingin neck. the pickups capture the string's vibration, so you want most of that energy to remain in the strings. in my experience, too thin necks often result in a weird attack as well as an unnatural note decay. in princple, you simply don't want the neck to vibrate with the strings. that's one of the reasons a les paul design (fat, short neck in relation to the overall string length) sounds as massive. 

in my experience, the neck's shoulders are more relevant to the perceived 'neck thickness' and comfort than the total thickness per se. that in turn depends on where your left hand's thumb is positioned while playing


----------



## Enjoikav (Feb 21, 2011)

a 7 string schecter telecaster with actives?
the guitar of my dreams.


----------



## WeLookLikeGiants (Feb 21, 2011)

xCaptainx said:


> not a huge fan of schecters, but that looks awesome!


 

Agreed 100%


----------



## Funz (Feb 21, 2011)

Congrats on a signature guitar. That thing is killer.
Ive been gas'ing for a 7 string tele with humbuckers in it for a while.


----------



## thejaceless420 (Mar 25, 2011)

knowing this guitar is available left handed is the greatest thing since sliced bread.


----------



## Dark_Matter (Mar 25, 2011)

thejaceless420 said:


> knowing this guitar is available left handed is the greatest thing since sliced bread.



I thought the greatest thing since sliced bread was hookers


----------



## Ben.Last (Apr 2, 2011)

Dark_Matter said:


> I thought the greatest thing since sliced bread was hookers



No. Hookers were around before sliced bread


----------



## Levi79 (Apr 14, 2011)

Yeah, I'm definitely not a tele fan either, but this is a sick axe dude. When is Mark going to get a sig? Haha.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Apr 14, 2011)

I hate you  I want that Garza  All your guitar belongs to us!


----------



## sell2792 (Apr 14, 2011)

Levi79 said:


> Yeah, I'm definitely not a tele fan either, but this is a sick axe dude. When is Mark going to get a sig? Haha.


 

Hopefully he does and its like a ESP/LTD super SC Horizon without the weird pickup config.


----------



## zimbloth (Apr 14, 2011)

I somehow just discovered this thread now... wow! Amazing. I want one. I just hope it has a thinner neck than the Hellraiser/Blackjack.


----------



## ghost2II2 (Apr 16, 2011)

That is beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Apr 16, 2011)

sell2792 said:


> Hopefully he does and its like a ESP/LTD super SC Horizon without the weird pickup config.



....You mean an Horizon, then...


----------



## theicon2125 (May 25, 2011)

one of these is gonna be my next guitar


----------



## metalmania408 (May 25, 2011)

Wow that thing is pretty sick! I was just recently eye-balling this Garza.


----------



## park0496 (May 25, 2011)

I wanted to try one out, ordered it through amazon... here's some quick pics:

Neck is a little thinner than the hellraisers.


----------



## theicon2125 (May 25, 2011)

sell2792 said:


> Hopefully he does and its like a ESP/LTD super SC Horizon without the weird pickup config.



kinda like the Horizon NT he's been using?


----------



## theicon2125 (May 25, 2011)

dammit park0496 now i really want one


----------



## ittoa666 (May 25, 2011)

That thing is damn sexy.


----------



## Thep (May 26, 2011)

All of the insane coolness of this guitar is completely and utterly obliterated by the Garza inlay. 

Considering the thinner neck, this may have been the only Schecter I would ever consider purchasing too.


----------



## park0496 (May 26, 2011)

Thep said:


> All of the insane coolness of this guitar is completely and utterly obliterated by the Garza inlay.
> 
> Considering the thinner neck, this may have been the only Schecter I would ever consider purchasing too.



Not a fan of the inlay either, but it doesn't bother me. It's a cool guitar. As discussed earlier you can sharpie that shit out.


----------



## sell2792 (May 26, 2011)

theicon2125 said:


> kinda like the Horizon NT he's been using?


 
Everyones sarcastic here! lol. I don't know what they use anymore, but I just think a signature Horizon would be sweet.


----------



## AwakenNoMore (Jul 26, 2011)

For those who have already purchased the guitar, hows the balance? I'm considering this as an option for my next 7. Super happy its available in lefty.

Also whats with everyone bashing the custom inlay? Its a signature and its simple, DEAL WITH IT.

Also Chris, Saw You guys Perform at the Rockstar Mayhem tour, it was pretty awesome.


----------

